
Joe Armstrong: Solving the wrong problem (2013) - oftenwrong
https://web.archive.org/web/20170724020805/http://joearms.github.io/2013/03/28/solving-the-wrong-problem.html
======
oftenwrong
The old URL for this is a 404 now, so I submitted the archived version (thanks
to the Internet Archive for preserving it in any case). However, I have found
there is a new, valid URL for this article:

[https://joearms.github.io/published/2013-03-28-solving-
the-w...](https://joearms.github.io/published/2013-03-28-solving-the-wrong-
problem.html)

previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5451202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5451202)

